# Top 5 Biggest Tarantulas



## Morris23352 (Apr 1, 2011)

I was wondering can anyone tell me the 5 largest spiders or how big a nhandu chromatus really gets

---------- Post added at 11:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 PM ----------

anyone know any ways to sex nhandu chromatus species around two or two and half inches


----------



## BrettG (Apr 1, 2011)

Ways to sex it? Yea,wait for it to molt then examine it..Only way to be %100


----------



## justinherran (Apr 1, 2011)

I dont wanna be that guy but if you just Google the sp. they have a good amount of caresheets, but somewhere around 6-7 inches max.


----------



## Fran (Apr 1, 2011)

DLS wise Probably Theraphosa blondi/stirmi, Theraphosa apophysis, Lasiodora parahybana...
Now body lenght and thickness; Theraphosa genus is the biggest. Then you have Lasiodora, Achanthoscurria,Pamphobeteus...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jgod790 (Apr 1, 2011)

You want to know the 5 largest spiders? It is a debatable topic, considering some species have very small bodies, but MASSIVE leg span. Some would say the Huntsman spider (which is not a tarantula) is the largest species in the world. I personally consider "Lasiodora parahybana", or "Theraphosa apophysis", and obviously "Theraphosa blondi" to be the main competitors for the number one position of largest spider, or tarantula in the world. And some species of "Pamphobeteus" tend to grow to very large sizes. And another one that can compete in the list, would be "Grammostola mollicoma" All these species can grow to at least a 10 inch leg span, some grow even larger. But like I said, its a very debatable topic. If you go off of leg span, then the Huntsman would be number one. But if you want to base it off of body size, one of the first three I mentioned would be number one. I believe "T. apophysis" are slightly larger then "T. blondi". There really is not to much accurate information regarding this topic on google. I based my information off of my readings from the book "The Tarantula keepers Guide" by Schultz. But as I said, its debatable, I am not claiming anything I said to be fact.

---------- Post added at 01:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 AM ----------

Looks like I forgot a few, but Fran seems to have a accurate list.


----------



## Taipan (Apr 2, 2011)

Fran said:


> DLS wise Probably Theraphosa blondi/stirmi, Theraphosa apophysis, Lasiodora parahybana...
> Now body lenght and thickness; Theraphosa genus is the biggest. Then you have Lasiodora, Achanthoscurria,Pamphobeteus...


Don't kluugi get bigger than parahybana? (and even beefier than Theraphosa?)


----------



## nicholo85 (Apr 2, 2011)

Taipan said:


> Don't kluugi get bigger than parahybana? (and even beefier than Theraphosa?)


In term's of how thick they look and in proportion, yes.


----------

